# Halo Reach



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

I will be getting this later on today, will let you know what i think of it as i am a major halo g33k  if anyone plays it let us know what you think!


----------



## Stu-pot (Feb 10, 2009)

I got mine yesterday!!! It's good, played the beta. 

Totally different to previous versions. Looks stunning too!


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

its a must get, very good game.
if anyone fancies co-op'ing the campaign with me, need another 3 people to do it on legendary


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

How is it different? ALl the others were just evolutions I felt, albeit very good ones. I feel it might be a tad overhyped, like COD and halo 3 both were


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

It's pretty good. Completed the 1st mission and a couple multiplayer games last night. The 1st online game was funny.....I pumped a guy full of about 10 rounds and stopped firing....then he pasted me......must get away from the COD mentality of a few direct hits kills them! It's a a whole new learning curve!

Fordy - i'd be up for some co-op if you can find another couple people 'Cheesey 2' tag.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Stu-pot said:


> I got mine yesterday!!! It's good, played the beta.
> 
> Totally different to previous versions. Looks stunning too!


Your concept of totally different is obviously VERY different to mine then:
First 10 minutes of play - identical bad guys, identical weapons, stupid floaty jumping as always, same dynamics of movement/weapon fire/grenade throwing, same old yawn.
The graphics are decent though for a 360 game, but there was something very similar about it all.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Got it played the first few missions , very likely to get traded in when F1 2010 comes out in just over a weeks time.


----------



## Stu-pot (Feb 10, 2009)

Chris_R said:


> Your concept of totally different is obviously VERY different to mine then:
> First 10 minutes of play - identical bad guys, identical weapons, stupid floaty jumping as always, same dynamics of movement/weapon fire/grenade throwing, same old yawn.
> The graphics are decent though for a 360 game, but there was something very similar about it all.


I meant the feel of the game and the physics. They rebuilt the entire engine behind the game. Yes the weapons are the same or evolutions of the old ones but thats because its Halo! Also its a back story so technically none of the weapons should be evolutions!!!


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Completed the campaign yesterday.

Fantastic storyline, really enjoyed it from start to finish.

Of course alot of it is going to be similar as it is all part of one big story, and seeing as it is set before the first Halo, Im not suprised. :thumb:


----------

